# Annual Halloween Party



## housedragonmom

Hello, long time lurker here and I absolutely love this site. About 5 years ago, we began having a themed Halloween party for our neighborhood. Disco is dead, Wild, Wild West, etc...This year I am going in a totally different direction with a Greek/roman myth/ toga theme. I am going for beauty by way of greek columns, a temple, volcano and tons of flowy white fabric. The inside of our home will be a museum filled with busts of the mythological and the outside will be Mt. Vesuvius and Dante's Inferno stuff. We have not actually started on any of this project and am still deciding for sure. Can you do a pretty party with unexpected frights mixed in? Or are my expectations too high?

Best pics of my past Halloweens can be found here...http://michelleshomehaunts.blogspot.com/


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

oh no you can make it gorgeous, but at the same time there were plenty of creepy characters that are mythological. Do a little bit of both! What about Medusa I mean a head full of snakes? I think it will be gorgeous


----------



## Warrant2000

Sounds like a great idea! You could incorporate several greek mytholgy legends and tales:
- Achilles heel
- Argus with 100 eyes
- Cadmus the Dragon Slayer
- Jason and the Golden Fleece
- Hermes the Inventor
- Hercules
- Minotaur!
- Trojan Horse
- Poseiden
- Gorgon Medusa
- An Evil Cupid

You could have olympic games for the kids: discus, javelin, hurdles, balance beam, strength, etc.

Maybe have a few adults dressed as god/goddess play out mythical battle scenes. You never know, the kids may learn something as they go through!


----------



## housedragonmom

*annual halloween party*

Ok. I am going for it! My daughter and I have already begun making the statue busts that will top our columns. Never too early to start, right? I will post pics! Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Aelwyn

Don't forget Maeneds! Hephaestus was a fright to look at, as well. Satyrs could be scary looking.

Don't forget the Underworld! River Styx, the boatman, Cerberus (three headed hound of Hell), tortured souls, etc.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a fun idea! You could really do some interesting things. Greek mythology is loaded with fabulous characters!

Don't forget centaurs and mermaids!

Here's a link that may give you some inspiration. It has sections broken down into Gods, Creatures, Places, Myths, Heroes, etc.

http://www.greekmythology.com/


----------



## housedragonmom

*annual halloween party*

Ms. Wicked, that link was fabulous. thank you so much!


----------



## housedragonmom

*annual halloween party*

We live on a corner lot and I wish to make a giant Medusa head to put at the corner. I mean a biggun maybe 4 ft. (or more) diameter with halved pool noodles or something like that for the snakes. But I can't think of what would make a good base/ball/form. Saw a 30 inch exercise ball but I want it bigger than that. Anybody done something like this?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

What a fun idea!

Maybe you'd like to start a thread for this prop in the General Prop Discussion forum where more people are likely to see it... and give you ideas!

Make sure you take pictures of your party and display!

http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=7


----------



## Spooklights

This sounds neat; you could use Cerebus, the cyclops, harpies, and sirens. They're pretty frightful.


----------



## DarkLore

housedragonmom said:


> We live on a corner lot and I wish to make a giant Medusa head to put at the corner. I mean a biggun maybe 4 ft. (or more) diameter with halved pool noodles or something like that for the snakes. But I can't think of what would make a good base/ball/form. Saw a 30 inch exercise ball but I want it bigger than that. Anybody done something like this?


I was thinking of building a spider with a body a bit larger than that. I came to the brief conclusion, that it would be best cover a wire frame and then mache it.

For a medusa face...I think I'd go with layered thick pink insulation foam....glue them together. Then carve it into a face. Use half of a cheap bouncey ball or something for eyes. Paint it....then mount it to a backdrop.


----------



## Mistress of Cemeteries

Oh my gosh! Greek mythology is one of my favorite things on the planet. I really hope you post some pictures when you're done. I'd love to see them!


----------



## Spider Rider

> We live on a corner lot and I wish to make a giant Medusa head to put at the corner. I mean a biggun maybe 4 ft. (or more) diameter with halved pool noodles or something like that for the snakes. But I can't think of what would make a good base/ball/form. Saw a 30 inch exercise ball but I want it bigger than that. Anybody done something like this?


I used a beach ball and covered it with fiberglass for the round shape. Maybe to involved for a one year prop but you change it from Medusa to a spider to a pumpkin, a giant eye or... in the years to come. Plus it's weatherproof so it can be stored outside. I leave mine laying in the side yard in the off season.


----------



## housedragonmom

Things are going well. Found some plasma eyes for Medusa's head. Not sure how to make it yet. Working on Mt. Vesuvius next. Made Poseidon, Pan, Diana, Mercury, and Medusa heads/ busts. Waiting on hubby to help with the columns they go on. Came up with a great idea for the Temple. Decided to do interior of the house traditional Halloween and use patio and backyard for the myth section. I don't want to waste all of my regular decorations and don't want to be stressing out over how to do the whole house Roman! Too bad though, daughter came up with a way to decorate the bathroom."Pristine Craphole" instead of Sistine Chapel with that famous painting on the ceiling. May have been overboard anyway. Thanks for all of the help and I will post pics.


----------



## debbie5

Welcome, h.d.mom! Sounds like a great idea! 
On a nerdy note: most Roman gods are just the old Greek gods, but renamed, e.g. Mercury was the Roman name for the Greek god Hermes. Hermes also is the god of silk scarves.

(Spider Rider- that thing reminds me of the robot-eyeball spider in Jonny Quest...http://www.classicjq.com/artifacts/misc/images/TShirtRobotSpy.jpg)


----------



## housedragonmom

so coach (pronounced Co-ach) is the God of overpriced purses.

I will post pics. Right now I have been under 1 month of MAJOR construction at my house.

The foreman has promised I can have my party.No matter what my hubby said I can have a volcano! Yipee!


----------

